# Need a Dedicated Editor?



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello! 
I am a professional freelance editor and hope you will consider using my services. My goal is to help make your work successful.  I offer proofreading and line editing as well as developmental editing. 

I have been trained by extremely disciplined editors and I have references should you require them.

I am professional and expedient. My fees are also reasonable.

I am open to all genres with the exceptions of erotica and horror.

Feel free to email me so we can discuss your editing needs.

Thanks for your consideration, 
HazeLady


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Folks - I can certainly vouch for HazeLady. 

She has edited the last few of my books and has been thorough, expeditious and accurate. She's also a dream to deal with and comes highly recommended.

I'm happy to provide a proper reference if anyone wants it.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

HazeLady said:


> Hello!
> I am a professional freelance editor and hope you will consider using my services. My goal is to help make your work successful. I offer proofreading and line editing as well as developmental editing.
> 
> I have been trained by extremely disciplined editors and I have references should you require them.
> ...


Do you have a website with rough fees?


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

<-- PM for you


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, thank you for all the interest!  (To CeeDee - I have replied)

I do have a listing of fees - for those that are interested and curious.

And yes, I do have references as well.

I have been doing traditional editing and have just ventured into freelance editing.  I love helping authors and enjoy a great read as much as anyone.

Thanks again!
Martha aka HazeLady


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Mark Dawson said:


> Folks - I can certainly vouch for HazeLady.
> 
> She has edited the last few of my books and has been thorough, expeditious and accurate. She's also a dream to deal with and comes highly recommended.
> 
> I'm happy to provide a proper reference if anyone wants it.


Thanks so much for the referral, Mark. You opinion is very valuable to me and I look forward to working more with you. Have a great day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members may have a listing in our Yellow Pages for Authors .

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I just had Martha review a document, and she caught a very simple but very important omission that none of my other beta readers have caught through the multitude of drafts this story has gone through - that alone made her worth twice what I paid her - and that's not mentioning the other things she caught. I will definitely use her again.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

I also had HazeLady review a document, and she did great work! It was a joy and fun working with her - fast and correct. I can recommend her heartily and will work with her again, if she will have me!


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words!  They are so appreciated.

Becca Price and CeeDee are both talented writers.  It was a pleasure to read their work and what a pleasure it's been to put in my "two cents."

I've been told I have an "eagle-eye" and I strive to be excellent each and every time.  I know that may sound cheesy to some, but I appreciate all authors and the work that goes into writing a piece.  Each piece is unique.  I'm here to help.  I don't try to change anyone's voice or writing style. I work to perfect it.

I also don't get offended if anyone doesn't take my notes.  The whole purpose of being self-published it to be in control of YOUR story, YOUR book. I am simply here to help you.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

> I also don't get offended if anyone doesn't take my notes.




my 60k word scifi book is in her hands, and my 132k org crime / sports novel is waiting in line behind it.

I haven't driven to her house in the middle of the night and thrown rocks through her windows, so...

(This is a good sign. I'm a mean rock-throwing author.)


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, with smaller documents being fit into the day quite nicely. 

The smaller stories make for great "brain-breaks!"


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Website?


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

PM on its way to you.


----------



## burke_KB (Jan 28, 2013)

Could I get the website too?


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd also like to hear more about your rates. And do you have any interest or experience in working with literary or upmarket women's fiction?


----------



## GP Hudson (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, what is your website address?


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd like the website also, please.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Martha, 

Do you have a website?  If so, can post the url?

Thank you!
JET


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Book #1 (Chasing Time) is back in my hands. 

Book #2 (Enforcer) is now in Martha's hands. 

Book #3 and #4 and so forth will be in Martha's hands. Highly recommended. I'm very satisfied with her editing skills and her friendliness.


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

Michael Robertson Jr said:


> I'd like the website also, please.


Ditto here. Not sure why you don't just post it, but please send it if that's how you do it.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Martha has just finished editing my 5th Milton book, GHOSTS. I'm very, very impressed, just as I was before. I received a marked-up PDF with 800 changes (not sure what that says about my draft, but hey!) and then she insisted that I send the corrected version back. She then made another pass at it to make sure that everything was covered off. She's fast, very communicative and generous with her time. Highly recommended.


----------



## Philip Harris (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd like to take a look at your website as well, please. 

I'm just working on the second draft of a science fiction novel with another waiting in the wings so I'll be needing an editor shortly.


----------



## K.A. Madison (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Martha.  I too would like more information on your services.  I'm working on my first novel (around 65,000 words) and expect to be done by late March.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

I appreciate all the interest in my full range of services.  I am filling up my calendar for April through the summer, so if you'd like to have a spot saved for you, please drop a line either here or at [email protected]

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Rae Scott Studio (Jan 26, 2014)

I am interested in more info but I am not even CLOSE to being done yet. So it will be awhile for me.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Martha, I'd also like more info. I'm looking for a developmental edit on a 83K mystery. I have other questions, too, but would like to check out your website. 
Thanks!


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

March is full. And now I'm filling up mid-April and beyond. Feel free to send me any questions and your estimated publication date to [email protected] and I will answer you promptly.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Another shout-out for Martha. She has just edited a short 40k spin-off novel from my Milton series and did a bang up job. Again. She picked up a number of errors, corrected some sloppy grammar (I appear to be addicted to em dashes) and fixed some problems with consistency with other books in the series. She did two run-throughs, too, and was extremely prompt. I've said it before but I'm going to say it again - very, very highly recommended. Drop her a line if you need an experienced eye to look over your manuscript.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am starting to get the impression she does not have a website...  Can you post any rates to this thread? Like say typically a 100k word work costs $50 USD and 50k word work costs $25 USD or something? Also typical turn around times? Thanks!


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

No, I presently do not have a website. 

If anyone would like to learn more about my services, all that is needed is a simple email at my email address or here on kboards.

While many consider a website a sign of professionalism, I do not.  Anyone can post a website.  My work speaks for itself and I am pleased that the authors from kboards have been very pleased with my services.

Thanks for your interest and I hope to hear from many of you.  My April calendar has one more opening, May is quickly being filled and I have been taking reservations for June and beyond.

[email protected]


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Like say typically a 100k word work costs $50 USD and 50k word work costs $25 USD or something? Also typical turn around times? Thanks!


$50??! Girl's gotta eat, Vydor! I would email Martha about prices. That's really between the client and the editor but, for my part, all I will say is that she is very keenly priced indeed. And worth every cent.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been researching editors and prices for several months now, because I'm close to needing one. Martha's prices are highly competitive, especially when you factor in the full-service editing (developmental, line, proofreading) as well as a second go-through. Definitely not $50 for 100K, but I'm guessing that was just being used as an example, not an expectation.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mark Dawson said:


> That's really between the client and the editor but, for my part, all I will say is that she is very keenly priced indeed. And worth every cent.


I am sure she is - but the vast majority of editors on these forums have websites with price ranges listed. I do not think it is unreasonable to ask for that. It is her decision to offer or not offer her price on a website - not denying that one bit. Her business her choices, not mine.  I made my post because I thought she might be willing to mention rough ballpark prices here, but she does not wish to, and that's cool too.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

HazeLady said:


> No, I presently do not have a website. I am working within the constraints of a confidentiality agreement with a traditional publisher.


OK. Fully understand. 

Thanks for the PM with the information.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

So far, I've not received any complaints regarding my work, my business practices, nor my prices.

This is the only forum that I've been bashed for not having a website.  The hours I would spend building one (and yes, there IS one in progress) take away from paying authors who deserve my undivided attention.

And that is that.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

HazeLady said:


> So far, I've not received any complaints regarding my work, my business practices, nor my prices.
> 
> This is the only forum that I've been bashed for not having a website. The hours I would spend building one (and yes, there IS one in progress) take away from paying authors who deserve my undivided attention.
> 
> And that is that.


I'm sorry you feel attacked, HazeLady. I don't think that was the intent, though. As a community, we're pretty on the ball about vetting service providers, since indie writers get taken advantage of sometimes. There have been a few cases in the past where people have popped up on KB advertising editing services, and their error-riddled websites have tipped us off they aren't actually experienced editors. So, people may have been a little uncertain because one of your business practices diverges from those of other editors who advertise their services on KB. Now that you've explained the situation, I think people understand and will be fine with the no-website thing.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Since several authors have posted how happy they are with my work, I hope you can now see that I am, in fact, an experienced editor.

Thank you for your kind words of encouragement, Becca.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

HazeLady said:


> Since several authors have posted how happy they are with my work, I hope you can now see that I am, in fact, an experienced editor.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words of encouragement, Becca.


Definitely! Testimonials are golden.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Martha has now edited two full-length novels for me (Enforcer & Chasing Time). She's become my full-time / go-to editor. I definitely recommend her services. She's thorough, professional, flexible, and is very friendly (something I've found to be lacking in quite a few editors). 

Just because she doesn't have a website doesn't mean she's not a professional, and it doesn't mean she's looking to scam people. If you want a good editor, PM her and discuss. 

Hopefully the "100k words for $50" was just an example, because I wouldn't trust an editor charging that little. Her prices are between her and her clients, but they are competitive without being too expensive or too cheap. You get what you pay for, and as far as I'm concerned, I paid for and received quality editing.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

AngryGames said:


> Hopefully the "100k words for $50" was just an example, because I wouldn't trust an editor charging that little. Her prices are between her and her clients, but they are competitive without being too expensive or too cheap. You get what you pay for, and as far as I'm concerned, I paid for and received quality editing.


So like wow...  never expected anyone to take that seriously.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Becca Mills said:


> I'm sorry you feel attacked, HazeLady. I don't think that was the intent, though. As a community, we're pretty on the ball about vetting service providers, since indie writers get taken advantage of sometimes. There have been a few cases in the past where people have popped up on KB advertising editing services, and their error-riddled websites have tipped us off they aren't actually experienced editors. So, people may have been a little uncertain because one of your business practices diverges from those of other editors who advertise their services on KB. Now that you've explained the situation, I think people understand and will be fine with the no-website thing.


I completely agree. I know that I am fine with it, and my own editor has no website so obviously I send money to someone (and trust her with my baby!) who has no web site.



Becca Mills said:


> Definitely! Testimonials are golden.


This also. I am far more inclined to trust a complete unknown if the well known and respected KBoarders come out and say "I have used her, and she is awesome." An editor's rep stands and falls on those kinds of things, and so far her rep is great.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

One can never tell these days. I've been offered $50 to edit 110k words before and since I couldn't reach through the computer and punch the person on the other end...

text on the internet doesn't have a lot of emotional context behind it, and can be easily misunderstood.


----------



## K.A. Madison (Feb 28, 2014)

I think everything has been pretty much said already but I would like to jump in here with my input. I have not used Martha's services yet BUT she will be editing my first novel..... which is due to her today, actually.  I should be off these boards and be finishing up my editing so I can send it to her, sorry Martha, it may be late!  I have to say, everything I've seen so far from her has been stellar. She's very responsive and gets back to you immediately. She's professional yet adds personal touches that really make a difference - she actually helped me relax and breathe when I was worried about timelines! So from those perspectives, I can recommend her and will provide feedback after things are wrapped up.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

April and May are completely booked.  I thank you all for your trust and your business.
I have a few openings left in June and am currently filling slots in July and beyond.

I am always happy to provide a sample edit of 1,000 words.  Please send me text past the first chapter.  The first chapter seems to get a lot of attention and, therefore, not much editing is needed.  Sending me a chapter past the first one will give you a better idea of how I give comments and suggestions.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope everyone here on Kboards has a wonderful Easter week!

My June calendar has one opening left to be filled.  My May and July calendars are booked solid.

Should you have a book coming due in August, please feel free to send me a note.

Thanks again to all my authors!

Best,
Martha A. Hayes
Editor


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I've got you on my calendar for June 3 for Bridge of Seven Stones. I don't like the ending, but I know you'll be able to help me with that! I'm glad for your sake you're so booked up, but I'm eagerly awaiting June 3.

And I really, really, really appreciate the last-minute work you did on Heart of Rock for me. That was one tangled project!

ETA: I know I've got a lot of work to do on Bridge before I send it to Martha - as I said, I ndon't like the ending I've currently got, but I'm sure that, with Martha's insight, she'll help me make it better.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, Becca, you are ON for June 3rd.

I will do my best to help with your next story.

I enjoyed working on Heart of Rock very much.  It's destined to become a classic!

I am indeed blessed to have so many loyal authors who continue to use my services repeatedly.

I strive to earn each and every editing opportunity.

I am as passionate about editing as many authors are about writing.

Have a great Easter holiday,
M


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

by the way, if you still have one more opening in June, I've got another short story for you.  I'm pretty pleased with it as it is, but one more going over won't hurt, and you always make my words better.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Martha recently edited my sci-fi novel. She was very thorough and pointed out which parts need what for it to be a better read. In addition to her many suggestions, she did a good job on grammar, syntax, word usage, diction, punctuation and so on. 
I highly recommend her for any works you are preparing for publication.


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

I just received Martha's edit for my new book and it's nothing but perfect. I can't praise her enough. I thank her for her very hard work. Martha, you are super!
I'd write this with plenty of exclamation marks, but then Martha would slap my hand....
:-D


----------



## K.A. Madison (Feb 28, 2014)

Another recommendation for Martha!  She edited my debut novel, The Awakening, which was just published on Saturday.  She really helped to bring my story together into the polished masterpiece it is now!    As a new author, I had many questions regarding the whole publication and editing process and Martha was very patient and answered all of them.  When things didn't quite flow right with the story, she put things in perspective and, in the end, helped me to improve the story substantially. Also, I communicate primarily through email and she always responded quickly and with a detailed explanation and response whenever I emailed her.  Again, you won't be disappointed with using her services.  Thanks Martha!


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you very much, Sstroble, Dasha Logan, and KA Madison.  I appreciate your kinds words here in regards to my services.

I strive to treat every author with the same care.  I will add comments in regards to story and character development as well as all execute any other editing that is needed. 

Self-published authors need comprehensive service.  You may not realize what is needed until you have an experienced editor look at your manuscript.

I now have one opening left in August and I am also taking reservations for September and beyond.

Feel free to write me at [email protected]

Thank you!  (Only one exclamation point, Dasha. Haha)


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

As God is my witness, I shall never rarely use 'd contractions again.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

That makes my heart sing a very happy song.  Where's the champagne?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Donna White Glaser said:


> As God is my witness, I shall never rarely use 'd contractions again.


My first book got slammed 'cuz it ain't got no contractions in it, AT ALL.  It was a deliberate choice for reasons that are not exposed until book 6, but it was a fun challenge. You cannot just due a straight sub, like you would assume. At least not in all cases.

"Let's go" vs "Let us go"

One, is a group of people leaving, the other is a group of people wanting to leave. You do not think about it until you are forced to.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Spelling out a contraction before it is used will help define what you are trying to convey in your writing.

The example you gave is an excellent example.  There are others, of course.

Being specific and very clear with your words is essential for readability.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I think one of the things I learned from Martha's edit (because I try and learn from all of them) is that I've fallen into certain habits. I think those habits helped me focus on the plot during the writing stage. Using filler words like "couple," "forward," and favorite but repetitive verbs helps me throw down the first draft, but then those creatively useful habits show up as sloppy writing when it's time to polish. The 'd contractions, same thing. I don't want to go back to fussing with each and every sentence as I write the first draft, but I'll have to watch that I don't get sloppy, too.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Martha Hayes just finished my latest fiction manuscript and totally impressed me with her thoroughness, attention to detail, and in-depth knowledge.

She immediately sensed my 'voice' and helped both my narrative and characters stay within their particular parameters.

Very often she would cite references as to why a particular edit was needed, which has helped me improve my craft.

After the initial edit, we talked on the phone for ninety minutes, and her insights and suggestions have been invaluable (phone conversations are included in her price).

I am extremely satisfied, and look forward to her input on the following books in my series.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for the "bump," Mark. Your new series is very good.

I am now scheduling reservations for October dates.  Should you want more information about how I work, prices, etc., please write me at [email protected]


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I want to add my .02 here too. I use Martha as extensively as I can, even going back to previously published books to get her comments. She has a fine sense of story, and can tell me immediately when I've gone astray. She also suggests revisions when my wording is unclear or clunky, and she always explains what was wrong, and how her suggestions fix it, so even if I don't use her proposed revision (which I usually do), I can correct the problem on my own. 

In addition she has a wonderful touch with voice, and has worked hard with me to clarify my voice in a story, without ever imposing her own voice in her suggestions.

More, I've found she has a great sense of humor, and is able to suggest revisions in such a way that they don't offend, and she even scatters little "attaboys" when I've done something particularly well.

I cannot recommend Martha highly enough.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

I truly appreciate every kind word.

I have tried to learn that all of us need to hear good and positive things on a regular basis. That never is truer than when someone is correcting our mistakes.

My October calendar is full. I'm quickly filling the November and December calendars.

Feel free to write me at [email protected] for more information. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

A little bump from me. Martha has been working on both of my big series (Milton and Rose) and, as ever, I've been mighty impressed. She comes recommended. PM me for any details.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

I should also add a little bump. I reached out to Martha after the glowing recommendations from Mark Dawson and I have not been disappointed.

She was truly a pleasure to work with and I've already booked the next book in the series with her. She showed great patience with me as I made the same mistake over and over again throughout my manuscript and she even sent over some pdfs that will become of great use to me.

She's available 24/7 to you with any questions, concerns, and what not, which I greatly appreciate.

As of Nov 2014 -- A deposit is required to book a date and payments are made through Paypal. Payments are done in 2 steps. One with the manuscript on your due date and the other when it's time for you to receive your manuscript back. I found her prices very reasonable with 3 tiers based on word count.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 29, 2014)

Donna White Glaser said:


> As God is my witness, I shall never rarely use 'd contractions again.


What's wrong with contractions?


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Nothing is wrong with contractions.  As long as they are used correctly.


----------



## Elle J. Lawson (Jan 24, 2015)

Martha edited my very first novel for me, and did a wonderful job. She was very thorough and offered helpful suggestions and comments in addition to just fixing my errors. She was definitely worth the wait!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

I recently had the pleasure of having Martha edit my upcoming second novel, and I am very pleased with the thorough and detailed job she did! I have worked with other freelance "editors" who just push a few commas around and call it "fine". Martha does so much more than that. And I am confident that with her help, my manuscript will come out much better than "fine". She is not only generous with marking the edits, but also explaining why they are needed. She is patient and welcoming of questions, very encouraging, and reasonably priced too! We have a winner, here, folks. For purely selfish reasons, I just hope she never gets so popular that she can't work on my books when I need her!


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

HazeLady said:


> PM on it's way to you.


If I were in the market for an editor, it would concern me that she made the above mistake in her own post, having touted herself as diligent and eagle-eyed, etc.

If you don't know what it is, you need an editor...

That being said, no editor catches everything; I don't expect my own editors to catch everything. That's why I use more than one.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Absolutely. Whip me 10,000 lashes.  It should have read "PM on its way to you."

I am a fast typist, and I am human.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

David VanDyke said:


> If I were in the market for an editor, it would concern me that she made the above mistake in her own post, having touted herself as diligent and eagle-eyed, etc.
> 
> If you don't know what it is, you need an editor...
> 
> That being said, no editor catches everything; I don't expect my own editors to catch everything. That's why I use more than one.


David - it is very different editing a book someone else wrote versus editing your own work. And posting a quick reply to a web post is another beast all together, especially if it's posted using a smart phone. Auto-prefill does some really bizarre things, as does auto-correct.

So, this wouldn't be of a great concern to me, especially with the unsolicited accolades as far as her work is concerned. If there weren't so many positive entries, I might agree with you and ask for a sample edit of the first couple pages just to see if we are compatible - which folks really should do when they hire new editors - but by the sheer number of positive experiences I would forgive an apostrophe mishap in a quick post.

I haven't had the pleasure of working with Martha due to scheduling conflicts, but she was very responsive and was kind enough to refer me to another wonderful editor that had an opening. Because of how quickly she responded and how helpful she was, she is on my contact list for when I need an editor and my usual grammar magician isn't available.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Martha doesn't need me jumping in more to defend her, but I will anyway.  The first time I used her, I felt there was something wrong with the story, but I couldn't identify what.  I did not mention my misgivings to her, but when her comments came back, she asked a very specific question that pinpointed not only what was wrong, but how to fix it.  Martha does a lot more than correct spelling and commas (in my case, misuse of m-dashes and n-dashes.) She reads and thinks about your story on many different levels.  At this point, I wouldn't dream of publishing anything she hasn't looked at.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you, JE Taylor and Beccaprice. 

My next availability is in May. After that, I have two openings in June. July and beyond are open.

Most of my business is repeat business.  My authors know that I care about their stories, and I work very hard to help them polish their stories into something that will do well.

Thanks again, Kboards members.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

JETaylor said:


> David - it is very different editing a book someone else wrote versus editing your own work. And posting a quick reply to a web post is another beast all together, especially if it's posted using a smart phone. Auto-prefill does some really bizarre things, as does auto-correct.


This. A quick dashed off note is not at all the same thing. I've worked with Martha and can verify that she certainly knows her it's from its.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

For what it's worth, when I type, Word continually changes it's to its by using its autocorrect features. 
Example: I type:  "It's time to get going."  Autocorrect changes that sentence to: "Its time to get going."

And that is just 1 of many eerie, strange, varied, weird changes so far encountered. 
Have to wonder what it's going to do during its autocorrecting function next?
Only The Shadow knows.............


----------



## jasonwf (Jun 30, 2015)

I just wanted to chime in with my recommendation. Martha finished the edit of my first novel a few months back and I've been cranking away on the edits since then. It was extremely thorough and I learned a lot from the experience. It definitely opened my eyes to all the things that I needed to work on. 

But it didn't end there. That was the best part. After the edit was complete, she was always willing to answer any questions or clarify any aspect of her edit.

I'm going to have her take a second pass on it very soon. 

If you're looking for an editor who is meticulous and will make you a better writer, contact her NOW.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm filling my calendar for September and beyond now. If you have a book that will be ready for an edit by then, drop me a line at [email protected]

I will send you my editing philosophy along with my policies and procedures and price list. I'm happy to perform a 1,000 word sample edit. 

I edit in British English, Canadian English, or American English.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Fab editor - Martha has worked on all my Milton books. Thorough and conscientious - recommended.


----------



## Andres (Jan 28, 2015)

Martha is a superb editor. She just finished working on my first novel, A Limb from God, soon to be published, and I can't rave enough about her. The book is much, much better now that it has landed on Martha's desk. If you really care about your writing and want to elevate it to an entirely different level, even if you have to wait three months, do it and hire her.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, Andrew. 

I'm filling slots for late January, February, and beyond.

Write to me at dedicatededitorATgmail.com for information about how I work.

I'm happy to perform a sample 1,000 word copy/line edit which will include an evaluation to help you improve your writing.

I also provide proofreading services for authors who need another set of experienced eyes on their manuscript before publishing.


----------



## CovertTypist (Jun 29, 2015)

Martha is a wonderful editor.  I recently began working with her after an exhaustive search, that involved sending samples to multiple editors.  From the very beginning, Martha's responses were above and beyond any communications I received from other editors.  She is equally professional and pleasant.  After a short time, I knew that I not only had an editor, but also someone in my corner.  

Martha's thorough and delightful communication made the choice easy.  She also responds quickly, despite being very busy.  Needless to say, her editing suggestions are right on the money. Her affinity for prose and a well crafted story shine through, but she maintains the author's voice.

Anyone looking for an editor should put Martha on their short list.


----------



## BobE (Mar 5, 2015)

I would like to give a big thumbs up to Martha's ability as an editor. I chose her because of her academic approach to editing. She took my words and transformed the content to textbook format which was not an easy thing to do.  She was patient, but firm. When I contact schools on the book's behalf, I do not worry now whether or not their criteria has been met.


----------



## Lorelei Logsdon (Feb 4, 2014)

Martha edited my recently released psychological thriller novel, _Comorbid_, and did a fantastic job. As an editor myself, I have very high standards. Martha is the consummate professional, and my book was in good hands. I highly recommend her for all your editing needs.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Martha edited every title in my series and is truly gifted at what she does.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Martha is wonderful! She turned my ESL mess into a clean first novel that doesn't need to hide behind books written by native English speakers. She always goes the extra mile.


----------



## TimW (Jan 16, 2015)

“If you’re really serious about your writing, get an editor.”
That was the best piece of advice I ever received, although at the time I didn’t know why.
I thought an editor read your story, added the odd comma here and there, corrected spelling mistakes your spellchecker didn’t pick up, and added missing words and deleted double words that you’re blind to.
Well, was I in for a surprise!
I understand now, that the real importance of getting an editor is to improve your writing.
After you finished editing my story, Martha, it’s slimmed down by a whopping 14,000 words. That’s a lot of words. 10% of the total in fact, but without deleting a single scene. 
The editing process isn’t a painless operation. As a writer, you’ve got to be prepared to put in the work too. When you told me to delete all adverbs (use stronger verbs), most adjectives, all the “suddenly”, “then”, “and”, “so” words, plus my repetitive descriptions and phrases, I thought – there’ll be nothing left!
Then came “show, don’t tell.” Another thing it’s easy to become blind to.
There are lots of other elements too, such as inconsistent tenses and/or chronology in a sentence, dialogue tags, correct use of punctuation, etc.
I accepted and followed your advice, although it was only later that I really understood why.
The ultimate purpose of editing, is to stop your words getting in the way of the story. To draw your readers in so they don’t notice the words. Anything that jars the reader will defeat this
What can I say about the result? I now have a story that is clearer, shorter, with a much improved and consistent pace, but still has my own “voice.”
So yes, if you're really serious about your writing, get an editor. And get ready to work and improve your writing!


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

I appreciate all my authors, whether new or experienced.

I have one opening in late July, one opening in August, and one opening in September. 
Feel free to write me at dedicatededitorATgmail.com for more information, or you can contact me at dedicatededitor.com.

It has been my pleasure to serve Kboards authors.

Have a great weekend,
Martha


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Happy December, Kboarders!

While many take time away from writing, others like to schedule ahead for the new year.

I have one opening available right after Christmas, one opening available in January 2018, and one opening available in March 2018. April 2018 and beyond are open as of this posting.

I thank you for your support, and I look forward to helping you with your fiction or non-fiction works. My website is dedicatededitor.com, and my email address is dedicatededitorATgmail.com.

Enjoy your day,
Martha


----------



## G F Hunn (Jan 12, 2018)

Martha has helped me immensely with my first novel. When I started writing several years ago I read several editing books and self-edited my first draft until I thought I was ready to publish. Fortunately, I found Martha and her editing skill took my finished product to a much higher level. Not only did she improve the grammar and readability but her advice on my story led me to develop it into much more than I could ever have imagined. 

If you are looking for a knowledgeable, experienced editor who is fun to work with and gives you much more than you expect, contact Martha.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't imagine writing without Martha's input. She invariably puts her finger on what's wrong, and points me in the right direction. She helps me make my writing say what I want it to say.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll bookmark this thread. Best of luck with your business.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I'll be looking for an editor soon, Martha. I'm so glad you edit in UK English. 

*Bookmarks thread, too*


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Lots of exciting things happening in my editing world.

A new website for my editing services is in the works. If you want to chat about your upcoming editing needs, don't hesitate to write at dedicatededitorATgmailDOTcom.

I have a few openings in August, September, and October. You'll have your choice of dates for November and beyond.

Thanks so much!


----------

